# Rachel Davis CPC-A resume'  Coding and Billing experience



## rrdavis (Nov 22, 2011)

*Rachel Davis CPC-A resume' Looking In Louisville,KY  Coding and Billing experience*

Rachel Davis, CPC-A
                                           214 Colonial Club Drive
                                            New Albany, IN 47150
                                               (812)989-5077



Ability to adapt, learn quickly and eager to take on new challenges with over twenty-two years of work history which also includes strong analytical and organizational skills, attention to detail, and strives to meet or exceed deadlines.



PROFESSIONAL PROFILE


Billing Specialist, Procarent                                                                                                                                April 2011-present           
Verify eligibility of insurance through the clearinghouse, internet, or telephone to accurately file claims with the correct payers. Interpret clinical information to ensure medical necessity has been met as well as apply appropriate ICD-9 and HCPCS codes to receive maximum payment while following compliance guidelines.   


Collection Specialist, Medical Solutions/UofL OBGYN                                                                                   January 2011-April 2011                                                                                                                                                                        
Follow up of outstanding A/R for all payers including resolution of denials. Responsible for handling all correspondence related to an insurance or patient account, contacting insurance carriers and patients needed to get maximum payment on accounts and identify issues or changes to achieve client profitability. 
Claims Adjudicator, Accountemps/Pharmerica                                                                                                  November 2010-January 2011
Reasearch outstanding co-pay balances in compliance with CMS guidelines  to recover payment from PDP's to avoid revenue write off's and variances. Provide CMS and PDP's with Best Available Evidence provided by SNF's to get patient to correct LIC's level.  

Coder, Humana                                                                                                                                                            August 2009- October 2010
Colleted sample patient medical records from providers to validate that documetation followed CMS coding guidelines. Educated Providers and  their Coding staff by implementing improvement plans specifiic to each facilities needs. Required to travel, manage expense reports, and have excessive computer knowledge.                         

Reimbursement Specialist, Rx Crossroads                                                                                                           September 2008- August 2009  
Verified patient's pharmacy benefits and eligibility. Enrolled qualifying members into patient assistance programs as well as coordination of drug shipments and patient training for self biological injections with Home Health Nurses, Physician's, and Specialty Pharmacies.  

Cocktail Sever, Horseshoe Southern Indiana                                                                                                        October 1998- September 2008
Ability to meet or exceed guests needs while increasing revenue for the beverage department. Depended upon by Management to train new employees as well as being an example to guide other team members to provide exceptional guest service. Responsibilites also included outstanding organizational, mathematic, and communication skills.

Director of Leasing and Marketing, Taylor's Crossing Apartments                                                                  July 1997- October 1998 
Oversaw leasing staff and created marketing and advertising strategies for leasing specials to generate new traffic. Resident retention and general receptionist duties also included. 

Assistant Manager, Park Laureate Apartments                                                                                                       July 1993- July 1997
Generate weekly and monthly accounting and occupancy reports, oversaw all accounts receivables, collections, and schedules to turn apartments over to  market ready status. Maintained leasing staff  scheduling and training. Knowledge of lease agreements and state multi-family housing laws. 


DESIGNATIONS                                                                     CPC, Certified Professional Coder


CERTIFICATION                                                                    AAPC   01094023


Graduated from ATA Career College Magna Cum Laude with GPA of 4.0  in June 2008


----------

